# Hey Check it out



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

I got a MASSIVE MEMBER ... i mean i am a MASSIVE MEMBER cool i think i am the first one for that woohoo


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

oh shit, i can hear MYRICK cryin already........Congrats O massive one!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

thanks bro! i hear him too.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 9, 2004)

FUCKIN WHORE


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 9, 2004)

I STILL WANT IT TO SAY MODERATOR LIKE CRANK AND JACK


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

i am not a whore i am helping to get the board goin


----------



## Nate (Jan 9, 2004)

raise your hand if your whore




or something


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 9, 2004)

see my hand??


----------



## jack hust (Jan 9, 2004)

congrats brother


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

Damn bro put your arm down! :blink:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

damn it is a bout time you told me to put it down my blood is all gone from my arm. whew.


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

ya wussy, stop whining!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

sorry sir lol


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

good Armani.....Now roll over and play dead.....then make me some Top Fuckin Ramen!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

nah? i don't like top ramen. hehehe



if i play dead can i still post?


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

you only have to do it for a second, now make me a pot pie....chicken pot pie!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

i made it but i ate it already. sorry bro.


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

dammit armani.....I"M STARVIN OVER HERE!


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

see what happens when you drink beer lol. those empty calories from the beer should make you feel full!!!



c'mon go do it again!!


----------



## Crankin'steiN (Jan 10, 2004)

Crank rules.......


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 10, 2004)

I THINK NATE AND ARMANI ARE LOVERS


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

nah. we are just the only one here


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 10, 2004)

IM HERE NOW


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

and he went to do weighted dips


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 10, 2004)

HES PROBLABLY WORKIN NECK GET IT WORKIN NECK


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

hehehe prolly


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

I'll twist both your necks up like a couple lil pretzels!


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 10, 2004)

WHERE THE HELL U BEEN


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

try it nate!!


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

Thets it i'm flyin my skinny ass down to Mehico too kick some Armani ass!!!!!! 


hey man can i borrow some money to get there? 

and maybe bum a night at your pad?


Dont forget dinner either, i'm a hungry guy.



and your woman, i'll need to borrow her.


and some clothes


and some spending cash

and......


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 10, 2004)

all this just to kick my ass. 


hmmm lemme think about it.


by the way i don't have a chick so you're screwed on that one.


----------



## Nate (Jan 10, 2004)

Bro, it's Mehico, pay for one!


no.....two :lol:


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 11, 2004)

dude i am in NEW mehico though lol


----------

